# HL2 und HL1 -> Fragen in puncto Steam



## Daito (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Wie ihr sicherlich wisst gibt es ja haufenweise verdammt gute Mods für die ganzen Souce-Games. Ich würde auch gerne in Genuss dieser kommen, will mir aber nicht das voll HL2 oder irgendein Paket mit CSS o.ä. kaufen, da es mit einfach zu teuer ist (und ich die Spiele an sich ja nicht spielen will, sondern nur die Mods).
Nun die Frage: Wäre es ausreichend, wenn ich mir die Multiplayerversion von HL2 über Steam besorgen würde, um die Mods zu spielen oder brauchen diese die komplette Version von HL2/CSS um zu funktionieren?

Und dann noch eine Frage:
Habe neulich mein altes HL1 wiedergefunden (jedoch das alte, alleinstehende ... da gab es noch kein Steam). Kann ich das installieren und dann trotzdem bei Steam registrieren?

Danke!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Februar 2009)

Daito schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Wie ihr sicherlich wisst gibt es ja haufenweise verdammt gute Mods für die ganzen Souce-Games. Ich würde auch gerne in Genuss dieser kommen, will mir aber nicht das voll HL2 oder irgendein Paket mit CSS o.ä. kaufen, da es mit einfach zu teuer ist (und ich die Spiele an sich ja nicht spielen will, sondern nur die Mods).
> Nun die Frage: Wäre es ausreichend, wenn ich mir die Multiplayerversion von HL2 über Steam besorgen würde, um die Mods zu spielen oder brauchen diese die komplette Version von HL2/CSS um zu funktionieren?


Wenn du dir HL2 hohlst ist auch automatisch CSS dabei 
Ich weiß nicht was du vor hast, aber um die mods zu benutzen brauchst du die Games legal bei Steam registriert. Da wirst du wohl um einen Kauf nicht herum kommen!
Bei HL2 ist übrigens CSS und HL2 Deathmatch mit im Paket! 




Daito schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine Frage:
> Habe neulich mein altes HL1 wiedergefunden (jedoch das alte, alleinstehende ... da gab es noch kein Steam). Kann ich das installieren und dann trotzdem bei Steam registrieren?
> 
> Danke!



Das sollte kein Problem darstellen!


----------



## Daito (5. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich habe mich wahrscheinlich etwas umständlich ausgedrückt.
Ich will kein HL2 (+CSS) kaufen, da ich das Spiel an sich nicht spielen möchte. Bin nur scharf auf die Mods.
Daher wollte ich wissen, ob es ausreichen würde, wenn ich nur HL2 Deathmatch (glaube für 5€ oder so bei Steam) kaufe, um lediglich die Mods spielen zu können (die Source-Engine hätte ich ja dann sozusagen auf dem Rechner).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Februar 2009)

Wenn die mods die du spielen willst, auch für Deathmatch sind, geht das klar!


----------



## Daito (5. Februar 2009)

Das steht ja so nie dabei. Da steht, man braucht ein Source-Spiel.
Und die Meinungen differieren auch überall, ob das nun mit dem HL2 Deathmatch geht.
Will ja nicht die 5€ umsonst ausgeben.

Weiß da jemand anderes vielleicht bescheid?


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Februar 2009)

Du musst ein Source-Game _gekauft_ haben. Es gibt ja auch HL2DM umsonst über Nvidia/ATI, damit geht es aber definitiv nicht. Daher schreiben einige auch, dass HL2DM nicht reicht - weil man das ja sonst nicht einzeln kauft. Aber mit einem gekauften HL2DM sollte es gehen.


----------



## Daito (6. Februar 2009)

Ok, dann werde ich es wohl mal ausprobieren.
Aber 100% kann mir das niemand bestätigen oder? Dein "sollte" klingt irgendwie so, als wäre das eine Vermutung von dir.


----------



## kmf (6. Februar 2009)

Die Orange-Box kostet doch nur noch knapp 30€ oder bei Game in England knapp 25£.

Ohne ein Hauptprogramm sind die Mods nicht spielbar, weil sie auf die Source-Engine aufsitzen. Du musst wohl oder übel einmal bezahlen. Ich versteh ned, warum du dich weigerst, wenigstens ein Game zu kaufen, wo du doch die dahinterstehende Technik gerne benutzen würdest.


----------



## Daito (6. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich 5 € für HL2 DM ausgeben würde, wäre das also kein Kauf? Die Engine wird ja auch benutzt (nur dass halt kein Singleplayer-Part dabei ist). Oder verstehe ich dich irgendwie falsch?


----------



## kmf (6. Februar 2009)

Großes SORRY! Hab ich überlesen. 

Hoffe nur, dass damit auch die Mod funktionieren, sonst hast du 5€ in den Sand gesetzt.

Hab übrigens die Orange Box für umgerechnet etwa 20€ gefunden. DVD.CO.UK: Games - PC - First Person Shooter - Half-Life 2: The Orange Box (PC)

Inkl. Lieferung versteht sich.


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Februar 2009)

Von genau dem Fall hab ich noch nichts gehört, aber es steht halt im Valve-Wiki, dass man egal welches Spiel mit Source-Engine von Valve kaufen kann, und damit das SourceSDK Base freischaltet. Und das braucht man halt für Mods. Wenn du es genau wissen willst, guck halt, was Valve als Bedingung für das SDK Base nennt.


----------



## Daito (6. Februar 2009)

Ja habe auch nochmal im Wiki nachgeschaut. Da steht HL2 DM auch aufgelistet. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren und dann hier berichten.
Danke für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## Daito (9. Februar 2009)

Hab's getestet. Also es funktioniert.
Wenn ihr also nur auf die Mods scharf seid (gibt's  MP und SP - Mods), dann reicht es, wenn ihr HL2 - DM kauft (~5€).


----------

